# So, would you tip?



## GeauxLSU (Jun 14, 2006)

Given Randy's recent post, would you TIP?


----------



## Trizey (Jun 14, 2006)

It would take a lot for me to call and that has nothing to do with Randy's thread.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jun 14, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> It would take a lot for me to call and that has nothing to do with Randy's thread.




ditto for me


----------



## elkoholic (Jun 14, 2006)

never call the DNR..................


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 14, 2006)

Nope


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 14, 2006)

yep and would never look back


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 14, 2006)

YES.  In a heartbeat.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 14, 2006)

Would not think twice about it.

Now what happened to the "ETHICS". We claim that we sending our sport down yonder with bait and bash each other untill we are blue in the face but refuse to turn them in?


----------



## S.Dailey (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes and I have. In a very similar situation like Randy's. Our neighbor decide to bait the property line so we couldn't hunt within 300 yards of the property line.


----------



## jcarter (Jun 14, 2006)

it really would depend on the infraction. baiting a field...no. trespassing...maybe, depending on the circumstances. overharvesting...no. spotlighting...probably. it would just depend on a lot of variables. not everything is cut and dry. the thread didnt make any difference to me. i thought it was kind of funny really. you guys take some of this stuff way to serious. i was onced fined for hunting in a state park. 375.00 dollars. was i hunting in a park...no. did i fight it ...no. i paid my fine and went on about my business. its one of lifes little things.if you let it get to you your gonna end up in an early grave.


----------



## fredw (Jun 14, 2006)

I would.


----------



## ryano (Jun 14, 2006)

absolutely not! 

my luck, I would find someone spotlighting, call it in and report it and have the DNR come back on me accusing me of holding the light or something   

NO! I will not use the TIP line EVER!


----------



## Lthomas (Jun 14, 2006)

Nope. I would find the out who was doing the baiting myself before I called in the Rosco P. Coltrane of the forest.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 14, 2006)

Not I


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 14, 2006)

Lthomas said:
			
		

> Nope. I would find the out who was doing the baiting myself before I called in the Rosco P. Coltrane of the forest.


LT,
Can you clarify that?  So you know your neighbors are baiting (to use your example infraction).  You call or don't call?


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2006)

Let me think about this one for a little while.  Right now I feel like I have been hit by that truck.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 14, 2006)

YES, except I would call the county ranger directly.

An excerpt from my response to Randy's post: If we as conservationists, resource managers, and hunters don't continue to do what is right for the resource even if it is difficult or not our personal advantage, then all of our shared resource will continue to degrade.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2006)

I would, and then hope I didn't get the impact Randy got. That situation is not encouraging at all. If it happened to me like that, I'd definitely have second thoughts about calling them again. Once bitten, twice warned.


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 14, 2006)

*it was to long*

to read.  Anyone have the cliff notes?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 14, 2006)

rip18 said:
			
		

> An excerpt from my response to Randy's post: If we as conservationists, resource managers, and hunters don't continue to do what is right for the resource even if it is difficult or not our personal advantage, then all of our shared resource will continue to degrade.


Please note the votes in this poll.  
This subject has come up before and it's always amazing to me.  Gripe about theives stealing cameras, stands, lack of game sightings, etc. but won't even make a free anonymous phone call.  
Some I bet would just be mortified if their neighbor didn't call the police if they saw somebody breaking into their house while they were out at dinner.  I sure hope they just give their neighbor a big hug and say "I understand, I would have done the same thing."  Hey remember, "Not my business".    
If our heritage has any prayer of keeping any resemblance at all to what it once was, then who in the world is going to protect if we the hunters/fishers don't?   I will protect ANYTHING I think is worth saving.  My hunting/fishing heritage is one very important thing that falls in that category.  In my cell phone under the name "Tips Poachers" is the number 800-241-4113.


----------



## ryano (Jun 14, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Please note the votes in this poll.
> This subject has come up before and it's always amazing to me.  Gripe about theives stealing cameras, stands, lack of game sightings, etc. but won't even make a free anonymous phone call.
> Some I bet would just be mortified if their neighbor didn't call the police if they saw somebody breaking into their house while they were out at dinner.  I sure hope they just give their neighbor a big hug and say "I understand, I would have done the same thing."  Hey remember, "Not my business".
> If our heritage has any prayer of keeping any resemblance at all to what it once was, then who in the world is going to protect if we the hunters/fishers don't?   I will protect ANYTHING I think is worth saving.  My hunting/fishing heritage is one very important thing that falls in that category.  In my cell phone under the name "Tips Poachers" is the number 800-241-4113.



werent you the one that was just fussing over in Campfire Talk about people posting something and not liking the answers they get?  

some of yall would have a absolute stroke if you lived up here in the hills where poaching is about the only way idiots know how to hunt. they openly brag about it too at the local convenience stores or wherever else two or three of them gather.......what does a person do in that case? call the TIP line EVERY time he hears it and report someone you dont even know with hopes that in the 3 hours it takes DNR to get there that the idiots will still be there bragging?

I have NEVER called the TIP line as of yet and after reading Randys post, I will never call it in the future. Luckily, I am in the minority here and will leave it up to the 56 percent of this poll to do all the calling 

flame away, Im can handle it


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 14, 2006)

Spotlite said:
			
		

> Would not think twice about it.
> 
> Now what happened to the "ETHICS". We claim that we sending our sport down yonder with bait and bash each other untill we are blue in the face but refuse to turn them in?



   Very well put.

As I said earlier, I wouldn't hesitate to call to report a game law violation. Randy was caught in a set of strange circumstances that, let's all hope is the exception and not the norm.  I have found myself rarely agreeing with many of his views on certain subjects and will probably continue to do so...BUT...circumstances such as they were and while I don't agree with stepping over a property line...He did what was right in his mind, made the call, and it didn't exactly work out for him.  IMHO there is no excuse not to call.  The day I find myself debating whether or not to call will be the day you will see all of my guns and fishing tackle on the swap and sell forum.  I'm not going to let the criminal element ruin it for me, my kids, and the rest of the law abiding sportsmen if I have any say so in it.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 14, 2006)

yes I wiil if the need arises.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 14, 2006)

Randy's isn't the first story of this sort I have heard of.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 14, 2006)

I've called em twice before!!!! They have yet to make it out here and its been years ago!!!!!!!! I'll not call the tips line again. I could have got just as much done by calling the PRESIDENT. I have a direct number to one of our local rangers now.If it comes down to it I'll call him.


----------



## Lthomas (Jun 14, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> LT,
> Can you clarify that?  So you know your neighbors are baiting (to use your example infraction).  You call or don't call?


If I know that my neighbor is baiting, and it was within sight or range of where I hunt, I would have a conversation with my neighbor. I would handle it another way. Calling in a Rosco would be a last resort. Even then it would take a lot for me to pick up the phone.


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 14, 2006)

*I've called them and would call them again*

I made a hundred bucks the first time and got two corn-hunting,gun-hunting in a bow only county folks   caught...Called again while hunting in Dekalb,he ,ES,didn't get them that time but caught 4 later on the same property

All this mind your own business crap, is a cop-out..If you're scared say scared,if you don't care say you don't care......

If a person was robbing your neighbor on his posted land,would you mind your own business?Maybe he's just showing him a gun,not holding him up....Oh my gosh,the land is posted,but there is a crime happening,what to do what to do???

Randy knew something was going on before he went where he went,and was proven right in his suspicions....

Great job Randy,do it again,I will........


----------



## Buzz (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you call the police every time you see a person speeding?   How about when you see somebody running a redlight?   

IF not, why?

It's an interesting point to ponder as legally the fines are about the same and in both cases it's against the law.   However, nearly all of us see speeders day in and day out and don't think a thing about it.


----------



## Lthomas (Jun 14, 2006)

If someone was robbin my neighbor, I would gladly defend my neighbor.  If my neighbor was baiting, I would have a talk with my neighbor. 
I realy dont see the relationship between the two. On another note. I am not gonna waist any more brain cells trying to relate the two subjects.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 14, 2006)

Lthomas said:
			
		

> I am not gonna waist any more brain cells trying to relate the two subjects.



would not wanna WASTE too many....looks like they are already leaking out


----------



## Lthomas (Jun 14, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> would not wanna WASTE too many....looks like they are already leaking out


Sounds bout right. Sometimes it is a good thing.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 14, 2006)

I've called before and will again. They've been out and toured our camp. Our Ranger is a straight up guy and always welcome!

Of all "Government Employees", the DNR has the only ones I will tolerate - I actually like some of them....and a couple of teachers out there, maybe


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 14, 2006)

*Occasionally.....*



			
				7x57 said:
			
		

> Do you call the police every time you see a person speeding?   How about when you see somebody running a redlight?
> 
> IF not, why?
> 
> It's an interesting point to ponder as legally the fines are about the same and in both cases it's against the law.   However, nearly all of us see speeders day in and day out and don't think a thing about it.


 
If they're weaving,tailgating,bumper tagging etc....

Something to remember is there are many more cops to do the job per square mile than  there are DNR personell...


----------



## Big M (Jun 14, 2006)

Did I miss something,did randy see someone hunting over corn or did he and the dnr assume that someone was.I use feeders for deer, in the off season and do not turkey hunt.


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 14, 2006)

*I'm just expanding to the ridiculous extreme*



			
				Lthomas said:
			
		

> If someone was robbin my neighbor, I would gladly defend my neighbor.  If my neighbor was baiting, I would have a talk with my neighbor.
> I realy dont see the relationship between the two. On another note. I am not gonna waist any more brain cells trying to relate the two subjects.



Waste...

So where is the point YOU would intervene?Maybe he's just smackin his wife around?Maybe he manhandles his kids?Maybe he roost shoots?Maybe he roost shoots over bait?Maybe hunts just past legal hours?Maybe hunts at 12:00 at night?

Enough get away with doing things with no intervention....If I can stop one or two,good enough.........


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 14, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> werent you the one that was just fussing over in Campfire Talk about people posting something and not liking the answers they get?
> 
> some of yall would have a absolute stroke if you lived up here in the hills where poaching is about the only way idiots know how to hunt. they openly brag about it too at the local convenience stores or wherever else two or three of them gather.......what does a person do in that case? call the TIP line EVERY time he hears it and report someone you dont even know with hopes that in the 3 hours it takes DNR to get there that the idiots will still be there bragging?
> 
> ...


I was not asking to make up my mind about something.  I was asking for purposes of a poll.  
The situation you describe, overhearing three outlaws brag about their exploits, I'd call the local ranger just to let him know.  Bragging is not a crime, but maybe he could more efficiently know where to concentrate his efforts in the future.  They are way understaffed and have a tough job.  Since they are protecting MY (I thought 'our' but maybe not) passion, I am OBLIGATED to help.  Clearly some see it differently.  I just really hope those who can't even make a free phone call are the absolute last ones to complain.   I firmly believe if every single legal hunter had a zero tolerance policy when it came to game laws, there'd be less than 5% of the outdoors crime (poaching, stands/cams being stolen, etc.) being comitted.  How refreshing would that be?  Heaven forbid we actually make that happen.  Apparently it's just not a big enough problem, despite the constant belly aching on these forums.   
Like I've said 1,000 times before, we get what we tolerate.  Half of us apparently tolerate garbage in our ranks.  No wonder ALL of us are paying the price.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 14, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I was not asking to make up my mind about something.  I was asking for purposes of a poll.
> The situation you describe, overhearing three outlaws brag about their exploits, I'd call the local ranger just to let him know.  Bragging is not a crime, but maybe he could be more efficiently know where to concentrate his efforts in the future.  They are way understaffed and have a tough job.  Since they are protecting MY (I thought 'our' but maybe not) passion, I am OBLIGATED to help.  Clearly some see it differently.  I just really those who can't even make a free phone call are the absolute last ones to complain.   I firmly believe if every single legal hunter had a zero tolerance policy when it came to game laws, there'd be less than 5% of the outdoors crime (poaching, stands/cams being stolen, etc.) being comitted.  How refreshing would that be?  Heaven forbid we actually make that happen.  Apparently it's just not a big enough problem, despite the constant belly aching on these forums.
> Like I've said 1,000 times before, we get what we tolerate.  Half of us apparently tolerate garbage in our ranks.  No wonder ALL of us are paying the price.


AMEN!   
Preach on Brother Phil


----------



## Lthomas (Jun 14, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> Waste...
> 
> So where is the point YOU would intervene?Maybe he's just smackin his wife around


Mabey they are into rough love.  I love it when my wife beats me. 



			
				matthewsman said:
			
		

> Maybe he manhandles his kids?


Mabey they are brats that need a good daily beating. 



			
				matthewsman said:
			
		

> Maybe he roost shoots?


I could care less about how he tends his chickens. 



			
				matthewsman said:
			
		

> Maybe hunts just past legal hours?


Poor feller probably needs a good watch. 



			
				matthewsman said:
			
		

> Maybe hunts at 12:00 at night?


Mabey his watch problem extends to his alarm clock. Talk about gettin to the stand early.


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 14, 2006)

*It's all fun and games...*

But I'll keep callin' and they'll keep gettin' caught....


----------



## short stop (Jun 14, 2006)

I voted  NO -I have never callled TIPS   , what another man does on his own property is his own buisness none of mine  or yours .  
   Randy admitted  he crossed the property  line   in his post  --he  was???? INVESTIGATING ??? another persons land  without permission  or knowledge ---thats not called  investigating in my book . He was digging for worms on another mans land , and found a whole can -yet he opened it all by himself ,and got the short end of the stick  ---looks like his headache  was  caused by his own curiosity  bet he wont do it again .


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 14, 2006)

short stop said:
			
		

> what another man does on his own property is his own buisness none of mine  or yours .


There you have it folks.   
Bummer for those of you with outlaw scum bag poaching good for nothing less than trash neighbors.  You should have known better than to spend your hard earned money on land that is bordered by criminals that will ruin the enjoyment of your land.   How dumb could you be to do that!


----------



## short stop (Jun 14, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> There you have it folks.
> Bummer for those of you with outlaw scum bag poaching good for nothing less than trash neighbors.  You should have known better than to spend your hard earned money on land that is bordered by criminals that will ruin the enjoyment of your land.   How dumb could you be to do that!


Phil ---Thats life take it or leave it , we cannot  gripe about countless   tresspassing   acts and things that occur  along with them --then come on  here  and openly admit its OK  to just walk around on anothers property''Investigating '' and think that its OK and just talk our way around that


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 14, 2006)

*sounds like he came out alright and did the right thing*



			
				short stop said:
			
		

> I voted  NO -I have never callled TIPS   , what another man does on his own property is his own buisness none of mine  or yours .
> Randy admitted  he crossed the property  line   in his post  --he  was???? INVESTIGATING ??? another persons land  without permission  or knowledge ---thats not called  investigating in my book . He was digging for worms on another mans land , and found a whole can -yet he opened it all by himself ,and got the short end of the stick  ---looks like his headache  was  caused by his own curiosity  bet he wont do it again .



Bet he would,he's that hard headed....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 14, 2006)

short stop said:
			
		

> Phil ---Thats life take it or leave it , we cannot  gripe about countless   tresspassing   acts and things that occur  along with them --then come on  here  and openly admit its OK  to just walk around on anothers property''Investigating '' and think that its OK and just talk our way around that


I'm not addressing the specifics of his story in this thread?  This thread and poll are about whether or not we are policing our own or even care.  Clearly the answer to both questions is no.  
I let my neighbors know my expectations and what I will do if I find or suspect any illegal activity.  That way THEY can 'get over it' and either be legal or work to change the laws as they see fit.  I have no time or tolerance for criminals.  By the way, I have no problems with my neighbors (quite the contrary actually).  Amazing how simple it is to play by the rules.


----------



## short stop (Jun 14, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> Bet he would,he's that hard headed....


You are probably   right  -hes that hard headed


----------



## SBG (Jun 14, 2006)

GA DAWG said:
			
		

> I've called em twice before!!!! They have yet to make it out here and its been years ago!!!!!!!! I'll not call the tips line again.



This is the reason I voted no. I realize that the DNR is understaffed, but at least give a courtesy call back.

I used to have a great working relationship with the ranger in our area...until he went and got himself fired(actually took early retirement) for hunting illegally while on the clock. The new guy that took his place, is for lack of a better term, crooked.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 14, 2006)

I have before and I will next time.

I'm a very "black and white" kind of man. What's right is right and what is wrong is wrong.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 14, 2006)

short stop said:
			
		

> I voted  NO -I have never callled TIPS   , what another man does on his own property is his own buisness none of mine  or yours .
> Randy admitted  he crossed the property  line   in his post  --he  was???? INVESTIGATING ??? another persons land  without permission  or knowledge ---thats not called  investigating in my book . He was digging for worms on another mans land , and found a whole can -yet he opened it all by himself ,and got the short end of the stick  ---looks like his headache  was  caused by his own curiosity  bet he wont do it again .



Tell it like is brother !!!!


----------



## Hintz (Jun 14, 2006)

only to trespassing


----------



## cowboyron (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, and I probably will this year. I have been putting this off for two years now. I'm sick and tired of what has went on in the county I live in for the past couple of years.
To make it short I was invited to hunt on some private property. Bow season came around and by golly I was out there Bow Hunting. When there ended up three people out there with there rifles. Two from south Fl. Now the property we are on belongs to no one who is hunting. That first year they killed 4-5 bucks during archery. I just backed out and didn't hunt anymore til rifle season and then only hunted a couple of times. This same deal goes on year after year now. These guys are now treaspassing because they do not have permission anymore to hunt that land. They go out there during archery season and slaughter the deer. They have killed a bunch out of these woods I think 21 in the past couple years. I think they may have a surprise this year. It just chaps my buns that they can't wait til rife season to get after them. Or at least pick up a bow and sling some arrows at them. Makes me ill.


----------



## ryano (Jun 14, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I was not asking to make up my mind about something.  I was asking for purposes of a poll.
> The situation you describe, overhearing three outlaws brag about their exploits, I'd call the local ranger just to let him know.  Bragging is not a crime, but maybe he could more efficiently know where to concentrate his efforts in the future.  They are way understaffed and have a tough job.  Since they are protecting MY (I thought 'our' but maybe not) passion, I am OBLIGATED to help.  Clearly some see it differently.  I just really hope those who can't even make a free phone call are the absolute last ones to complain.   I firmly believe if every single legal hunter had a zero tolerance policy when it came to game laws, there'd be less than 5% of the outdoors crime (poaching, stands/cams being stolen, etc.) being comitted.  How refreshing would that be?  Heaven forbid we actually make that happen.  Apparently it's just not a big enough problem, despite the constant belly aching on these forums.
> Like I've said 1,000 times before, we get what we tolerate.  Half of us apparently tolerate garbage in our ranks.  No wonder ALL of us are paying the price.



Great comeback Phil  And of course I have a passion for hunting but maybe I just havent had the right thing to provoke me into calling the DNR................yet  

Im very serious about the talk that goes on up here in the hills about poaching and to be honest, it makes me madder than all get out but what do I do? Call in the troops on each and every time I come across anyone talking about it? 

I DO say something to someone if I hear it talked about........does that count for anything? Do I say something about it to the DNR then in this small county have to worry with eyes in the back of my head because the scum found out I ratted on him? I mean a poacher is scum right? And certainly scum would come back on you if they found out you squalled like a mashed cat to the DNR right? Heck they would be out of jail within 30 minutes and thats IF the DNR catches them.

If I knew there was something I could do about it, believe me I would but I dont even know where to start so maybe you can offer up some suggestions? 

Man, Im sorry, I got this thread all  but at least it has given me a chance to vent and I do appreciate that.

If I was ever a witness to blantant poaching or other violation as mad as it makes me, Im sure I would call someone, at least the sheriff or something but Ive just not been in that situation yet and to be honest I hope I never am. I dont know about any other situation as Ive never faced one.

I can tell you this, it would be very tough for me to do it and if that makes me a bad person then I guess Im a bad person.

I cant keep up with you trading quips, your just too good  

Focker OUT!


----------



## ryano (Jun 14, 2006)

And to bring something good to this thread......One of our area's very known poachers was busted recently by help from a call in. When the authorities in NC caught him they also caught him with a bunch of "ice" and he is going down for a long time  I forget how many wildlife violations and felony possesion of meth 2nd OFFENSE! He has been poaching deer out of these hills in TN, GA and NC for years and they finally caught him.

I rejoiced! I cant stand him and Im happy he got caught.

Im not saying the TIP line doesnt work, Im just saying I dont know if I could make the call or not. Thats just how I am.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 15, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> yep and would never look back



Ditto


----------



## Jasper (Jun 15, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> some of yall would have a absolute stroke if you lived up here in the hills where poaching is about the only way idiots know how to hunt. QUOTE]
> 
> Poaching isn't hunting in my book. And the problem will certainly not get any better if everyone looks the other way. If I see someone breaking the law I'm calling the authorities. If I had to deal with some fallout, then so be it.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 15, 2006)

*Tip*

Have tried to turn in some scum hunters , (bait )  type 
 in Oconee co ,   no luck w/ the dnr 
  but in Washington co     good luck w/ the dnr 
  guess it who you talk w/ and how thet feel that day 
   but the answer is  YES  YES  YES  I will turn them in all day long , if nothing is done  , well Idid my part 
    ps  if its on the property s we lease we will take care of it ourselfs      some way or some how  , some time,
 somewhere          what goes around 
comes around   
     w/t


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 15, 2006)

I have before and will again if I see something that should be reported.


----------



## dixie (Jun 15, 2006)

Phil, I have to answer yes and no, yes, I'd turn a poacher in BUT, I'd do it with the co. sheriffs office.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes. But it depends.


----------



## ryano (Jun 15, 2006)

Jasper said:
			
		

> 3and8fan4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, Im scum and have been exposed as such because I have heard of people that poach and havent turned them in yet    

Its the "way" up here for these idiots and its been going on for years. It was most likely passed on from generation to generation is the only thing I can think of. In fact, Im sure the DNR even knows about it but hardly EVER do you hear of anyone in this county getting caught for it. I know of people personally that call the DNR all the time to report illegal game activities but nothing ever happens. By the time the 3 or 4 hours passes by that it takes the DNR to arrive, that scum is usually long gone and probably has the deer skinned and on ice.........Im sorry but its just not worth it to me UNLESS I catch someone dead in the act to call the authorities and even then, I would probably go to the local sheriff being that I know him really well. If that makes me a scumbag the so be it.


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2006)

short stop said:
			
		

> You are probably   right  -hes that hard headed



I'll tell you this.  I would gladly take a trespassing fine if the DNR would fine the poacher as well.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 15, 2006)

*At least when you're scared, you're saying you're scared.*

I'm really surprised that 'fear' keeps coming up as a reason to NOT turn in poachers.    I guess people are being honest but I gotta' admit that is a little surprising.  Reading all the post on these boards over the year we have some of the biggest/baddest/strongest/stomp you into a mudhole in a New York minute members anywhere.  I mean just read the posts, they'll gladly confirm their toughness for you.  But yet a bunch of us are 'worried about retaliation' from CRIMINALS!   
I don't know how many LEOs are in Georgia trying to make sure the 8 million of us play by the rules but I'm pretty sure they are outnumbered by quite a bit.  If all 8 million were scared and just "minded their own business" can you imagine what an open buffett for scum bags it would be?!?!    I'm not naive to the fact this mentality exist in the general public and have been disgusted by it many times watching the news ("over 20 people witnessed the rape of the young woman and heard her screams but did nothing as they were afraid for their safety....") but I am most certainly surprised it exist among a southern state's hunting community.


----------



## ryano (Jun 15, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised that 'fear' keeps coming up as a reason to NOT turn in poachers.    I guess people are being honest but I gotta' admit that is a little surprising.  Reading all the post on these boards over the year we have some of the biggest/baddest/strongest/stomp you into a mudhole in a New York minute members anywhere.  I mean just read the posts, they'll gladly confirm their toughness for you.  But yet a bunch of us are 'worried about retaliation' from CRIMINALS!
> I don't know how many LEOs are in Georgia trying to make sure the 8 million of us play by the rules but I'm pretty sure they are outnumbered by quite a bit.  If all 8 million were scared and just "minded their own business" can you imagine what an open buffett for scum bags it would be?!?!    I'm not naive to the fact this mentality exist in the general public and have been disgusted by it many times watching the news ("over 20 people witnessed the rape of the young woman and heard her screams but did nothing as they were afraid for their safety....") but I am most certainly surprised it exist among a southern state's hunting community.



You have never seen me post anything about being "the biggest/baddest/strongest/stomp you into a mudhole in a New York minute" kinda guy.  That would be a total lie on my part if I were to do something like that. 

Not only are you trying to paint me out as scum because I wont turn in a poacher UNLESS I SINGLE HANDEDLY witness it, you are trying to paint me out as a sissy now.  You should be happy that 56 percent of this board WILL use the tip line at the drop of a hat but something tells me unless it was 100 percent Yes, you will not be satisfied.


Whatever you guys...........Y'all have fun here arguing back and forth. 
over and out!    

I need to go pray to Dale Earnhardt anyway


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2006)

Actually Phil I have to say soemting else I have learned through this...

While a lot of us say we are conservative and want to follow the laws and hope others will, the fact is most are really more liberal as in "live and let live."  My dad an I taked a lot about this last night.  I have even seen it here on this site.  The "AS LONG AS IT DOES NOT AFFECT ME PERSONALLY, THEN I DON'T GET INVOLVED" is very rampant in this world.  Wheather we are talking about bringing freedom to another country or protecting wildlife.


----------



## hpurvis (Jun 15, 2006)

YES was my vote. no hesitation whatsoever.

We are not to have a spirit of fear but of power.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 15, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> You have never seen me post anything about being "the biggest/baddest/strongest/stomp you into a mudhole in a New York minute" kinda guy.  That would be a total lie on my part if I were to do something like that.
> 
> Not only are you trying to paint me out as scum because I wont turn in a poacher UNLESS I SINGLE HANDEDLY witness it, you are trying to paint me out as a sissy now.
> 
> ...


3&8, 
I like you bud, but I gotta' say and I don't why but you have a knack for thinking at least I am addressing YOU directly when I'm not.  You have never said you were 'scared' to call the man that I recall.  Relax.  Believe it or not, we are not always on the opposite side of every issue you know.  
It was a general address to comments made by multiple people in this and probably more specifically Randy's post (as well as others in previous threads) but I felt it more approprite to post here since this thread is about the TIPS line specifically.  (If I address anyone directly I try and quote them or start my post with their name.)
Enjoy the race.


----------



## markland (Jun 15, 2006)

Absolutely, especially seeing that it would affect my hunting as well.  Rules are rules and there are certainly not enough wardens to cover all the areas in the state as it is and they need our help.  If I had a bad incident with the warden as Randy did, I would take care of it with his superiors as well.  There are rules for conduct as well.  Apathy is the biggest problem we face as sportsmen and nobody seems to want to get involved, but they will definitely offer opinions on what everybody else should be doing.  And yes is someone was speeding in my nieghborhood around my kid and the neighbors, I would report it as well, before someone else or my family gets hurt!  Just because someone gets away with it does not make it right!  Mark


----------



## ryano (Jun 15, 2006)

*Lsu*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> 3&8,
> I like you bud, but I gotta' say and I don't why but you have a knack for thinking at least I am addressing YOU directly when I'm not.  You have never said you were 'scared' to call the man that I recall.  Relax.  Believe it or not, we are not always on the opposite side of every issue you know.
> It was a general address to comments made by multiple people in this and probably more specifically Randy's post (as well as others in previous threads) but I felt it more approprite to post here since this thread is about the TIPS line specifically.  (If I address anyone directly I try and quote them or start my post with their name.)
> Enjoy the race.



Sorry to take it personal then man.........Its a character defect of mine I guess........I am glad you still you like me even though you dont always see eye to eye with me  

Again, sorry bud, alot of it is just me  at you anyway.........I think I just need my morning coffee and I will be ok


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 15, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Actually Phil I have to say soemting else I have learned through this...
> 
> While a lot of us say we are conservative and want to follow the laws and hope others will, the fact is most are really more liberal as in "live and let live."  My dad an I taked a lot about this last night.  I have even seen it here on this site.  The "AS LONG AS IT DOES NOT AFFECT ME PERSONALLY, THEN I DON'T GET INVOLVED" is very rampant in this world.  Wheather we are talking about bringing freedom to another country or protecting wildlife.


ABSOLUTELY correct!


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2006)

markland said:
			
		

> If I had a bad incident with the warden as Randy did, I would take care of it with his superiors as well.  There are rules for conduct as well.



Mark,
I tried that before it went to court.  A very good friend wrote a letter to his chief asking that he look in to the issue explaining that he knew me and did not think I would do anything like this.  The response from the chief was we have a very good case and will proceed!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 15, 2006)

Through all of this, no one has asked if your dad got a ticket?If not, why not?


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2006)

Hooty Hoot said:
			
		

> Through all of this, no one has asked if your dad got a ticket?If not, why not?


Dad got cited to.  That is another long story and I'll be glad to share if you want to hear it.  But the short story is, once they found me not guilty, the prosecuter assumed the same outcome and ask the judge to drop the charges on him.  He did not have to get up and defend himself.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 15, 2006)

"The "AS LONG AS IT DOES NOT AFFECT ME PERSONALLY, THEN I DON'T GET INVOLVED" is very rampant in this world. "
Amen!! And it goes from everything to hunting violations to stealing to child molestation to murder.
If we don't report it, who will?? Like it or not, we should be our brother's keeper or we are as much a part of the problem as the direct offender. To use the title of another thread "we are our own worst enemy".


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2006)

Big M said:
			
		

> Did I miss something,did randy see someone hunting over corn or did he and the dnr assume that someone was.I use feeders for deer, in the off season and do not turkey hunt.



In this case our assumption was right.  3 turkeys lost their life over this bait according to the perps own admission.  As I said earlier.  I'll take the bet and win most of the time.  If cracked corn is spread over a field during a hunting season that a poacher is involved.


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> In no way can we compare such crimes as child molestation and murder with the stupidly confusing laws regarding baiting wildlife.



There are many that love this sport so much that there is not a whole lot of difference.

I do agree that the legalization of supplemental feeding and some of the changes in the laws as a result make it harder on the officer to determine the infraction and requires that he use his discretion.  I am going to work to change this.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 15, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> In no way can we compare such crimes as child molestation and murder with the stupidly confusing laws regarding baiting wildlife.


I think the apathy is being compared.  They are the same.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 15, 2006)

I normally post these over in the political forum, but today's quote is a good one re: the discussion we are having.

6/15/06

The Patriot Post
Founders' Quote Daily

"The legitimate powers of government extend to such acts only
as are injurious to others.  But it does me no injury for my
neighbour to say there are twenty gods, or no god.  It neither
picks my pocket nor breaks my leg."

-- Thomas Jefferson (Notes on the State of Virginia, Query 17,
1782

Some would argue what a man does on his own land is not injurious because "it neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg", when actually the opposite is the case. 

By refusing to report someone who is violating game laws, you are aiding and abetting soeone who indeed is "picking your pocket", because the game laws exist to hopefully manage the resource to the benefit of all citizens as well as the resource. Intentionally violating the law picks the pockets of all, whether they hunt and fish or not.

I would still call and report them, but like Randy, I wouldn't be happy about the outcome if it went that way.


----------



## COYOTE X (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, Right Is Right. Wrong Is Wrong................................this Site Is Full Of Profesionals From Every Profession. Yet Everyone Here Knows, Without Any Doubt, That Unless You Hear Both Sides Of A Story, You Can Not Form An Educated Opinion Of What Happened. In Randys Case, Some Things Just Do Not Make Sense. If We Had The The Rangers Statement, Maybe It Would. Who Knows. Randys Experience Should Not Prevent Anyone From Reporting A Crime (regardless Of Type) Or To Quit Hunting Because Of Bad Experience. Thats Foolish And Childlike In My Humble Opinion. Phil, I Too Am Shocked At The Response Of Some Members As Well As Proud Of The Support From The Rest. Coyote X


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2006)

Coyote,
Youa re correct and I don't expect anybody to just take my word.  While those that know me know I do not lie, most here don't know me.  That whole post was meant (as a lot of my posts are) to give my experience and hope people will think about and learn from it.  I learned a lot of things from this experience.  Not saying I ever want to go throught it agin and I certainly would not wish it on anybody.  And as I started out in my post I did not post it as a DNR bashing either.  They have a hard job.  Laws are vague and a lot left up to the discretion of the ranger.  I think we need to work to change this.


----------



## MULE (Jun 15, 2006)

If you live in the mtn's you have had or prob know someone with problem bears.(Ones that get into your garbage, truck, ect, ect) We had one up here a couple of years ago. So we done the right thing by calling in and asking to have someone come out and trap it. First responce by DNR was that we would just have to deal with it. I was shocked. Now to put things in prospective, try getting woke up in the middle of the night thinking someone is breaking into your house only to find a bear tearing up your back porch. So after several calls to DNR and several nights of this they finally brought a trap out(three weeks later). The bear is caught the next day. So we call them back, and they say that they will come get it. The next day we call them again, and get the same responce. Keep in mind this is the summer. The cage is in the sun, which we told them. We ended up moving the cage with a tractor cause the hitch is some odd one, so people can't steal it I guess. So that in itself was not that easy. We tried to give it water since it had no way of getting any. Five days after it was caught they came and got it to release it. Sorry, but that is not acceptable in my eyes. I've got several more similar to that. If they are not going to help me, my neighbors, or the game they are suppose to be protecting. I'm not going to help them. 


I'm sure its like everywhere else, there are good ones and bad ones.  The ones we have here are bad, and I don't want to have any dealings with them at all.


----------



## Lthomas (Jun 15, 2006)

Gettin involved is important. Wheather it be thru education or other means. Not every situation needs to be solved with a big stick. Some times all it takes is a meeting of the minds or the lack of in my case. 

Since this thread is full of hypothetical scenarios from child abuse to wife beating, here is one of my own.

Suppose Randy finds out about the bait. Upon concern of his own ethics being in jeapordy regarding where on his property he can hunt due to the placment of the neighbors bait, he ponders about what is right. Of course gettin the DNR involved would be a first thaught. It would be in my mind as well. However I would quickly toss that thaught into the back of my mind and keep it under lock and key for a last resort option. 
My other thaughts would revolve around just whom and when the bait was set out and for what purposes. Being it was cracked corn scattered around it should be a no brainer. 
I would take the issue home with me and think about it. First off I would have to realize that this is my neighbors property I am dealing with. The fact that is leased out or not would make no difference. If I was unsure whom the land owner was, my first stop monday morning would be the tax apraisers office to find out. Public info is a great thing. 
Sometimes not only will the provide you with an address, they will provide you with a phone number. I would be making contact with the owner very quickly. After explaining my stance on the situation, give the owner of the land the opportunity to deal with the problem. Mabey a quick warning from the land owner will go a long way. Nobody wants to loose a lease over something stupid. 
Now if I were in this situation, I would be worried. Now the hornets nest is stewed up. I have now found out that the Game warden is friends with the folks just down the road. Funny how things can travel from one neighbor to the next in any area. Now those folks down the road that are friends with the game warden may have a good repore with the folks that own the land. Heck they could be real good friends with the parents of the teens that were given warning tickets. Even if they are not good friends that dose not stop good gossip.  Now you have three ticked off teens, and Upset parents whom wish that their neighbors would mind their own business or atleast come to them first. Im not saying it was handled the wrong way. Im just saying I would have put the DNR thing on the back burner and talked to my neighbors first.


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2006)

For your information, I did consider all these things.  My mistake was, I had no idea these kids hunted.  I did know they leased this land and assumed it was the leasee.  Of course in the end it did not matter.  The kids were guilty.  The parents obviously did not care as they paid the fine for them.   I once felt bad that a kid might have gotten cited and ruin for life his love of hunting.  Instead, based on what I have been told, he was not a hunter anyway!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 15, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> Very few are apathetic to murder or child molestation when they actually witness it.


One is too many.  
Fully half of all hunters being apathetic to hunting violations is WAY too many.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 15, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> Negative!  Witnessing a crime of violence and not reporting it is a crime in itself.  Just seeing feed on the ground, and not actually watching someone with a weapon sitting over it "hunting" is not witnessing a crime.


True, but when you go sit down and not know it is there and you hunt and the Warden comes in, you just committed a crime. Your hunting over bait, no different than finding a dead body, you didnt witness it but you found it.

All I heard the whole time during the baiting debate was in one way or another baiting will affect you and you cant have this attitude of what he does on his property is none of my business. We were preached "ethics" and it is all about being a sportsman, where are these people now? To argue over something that was to be voted as legal, there sure was a lot of stance against it but for some strange reason when it is illegal, no one wants to get involved. Are the anti baiters sending a message that we can tolerate you pouring bait out on the ground as long as it is illegal and will not get involved? But if they want to vote on it to make it legal, we will fight city hall, the gov. and even sleep on the steps of the White House to stop it because it is going to damage our sport and our image. No wonder the pro bait pulled out, it is alot easier to do it this way.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 15, 2006)

Once again, Spotlite is "spot on"!


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2006)

Spotlight,
Actully what I think you are seeing is the anti-baiters are saying they would TIP.  Those that wanted to bait or "did care one way or the other" are the ones that would not TIP.  This is not true for everybody but it does appear that it is looking that way for the most part.  And it does go back to the "ethics."  But I won't preach that here.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 15, 2006)

GeauxLSU,  ! Apathy is the issue, not the 'illegal activity'. And yes, yes, yes....you all don't need to jump on the word "illegal". We already know that the 'baiting of wildlife' isn't considered an illegal activity by a lot folks on the board even thought it is currently defined as such in the state of GA.
And excuse me folks, but the original post does not say ONLY "would you call and report corn on the ground"....it said "would you call TIPS on someone violating game laws". Nowhere did the poll say 'would you call if you saw corn on the adjoining land' so let's get away from using that as the prime issue here.


----------



## General Lee (Jun 15, 2006)

I would not call TIPS about a friend or a local Good Ol' Boy....


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 15, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> it really would depend on the infraction. baiting a field...no. trespassing...maybe, depending on the circumstances. overharvesting...no. spotlighting...probably. it would just depend on a lot of variables. not everything is cut and dry. the thread didnt make any difference to me. i thought it was kind of funny really. you guys take some of this stuff way to serious. i was onced fined for hunting in a state park. 375.00 dollars. was i hunting in a park...no. did i fight it ...no. i paid my fine and went on about my business. its one of lifes little things.if you let it get to you your gonna end up in an early grave.




Id be danged if Id pay a 375.00 dollar fine for hunting in a state park if  I wasnt hunting, thats about the stupidest thing Ive ever heard right there


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 15, 2006)

7x57 said:
			
		

> Do you call the police every time you see a person speeding?   How about when you see somebody running a redlight?
> 
> IF not, why?
> 
> It's an interesting point to ponder as legally the fines are about the same and in both cases it's against the law.   However, nearly all of us see speeders day in and day out and don't think a thing about it.



Police, police the streets, there is alot more going on in the streets everyday than in the hunting woods, it is some of the responisiblity to the hunter/landowner to call in law violations, not trying to discredit your point, but why would you not,  knowing  its going on and not call?

Another thing, sometimes you call and get no help, Ive lost a little faith in the DNR backing up the laws, I called last year on Poachers and the rangers never showed up when they said they were gonna meet me, oh well................can you shoot a trespasser?


----------



## jcarter (Jun 15, 2006)

PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> Id be danged if Id pay a 375.00 dollar fine for hunting in a state park if  I wasnt hunting, thats about the stupidest thing Ive ever heard right there


your young yet. im sure you will run across something more stupid before its over...i just hope you recognize it.


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 15, 2006)

young or not, I wouldnt pay 375 dollars if I didnt truly owe it


27 or 87 paying for something you didnt do will never do in my book


----------



## jcarter (Jun 15, 2006)

PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> 27 or 87 paying for something you didnt do will never do in my book


which book is that...."go dog go" by dr. zuess.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 15, 2006)

Nope.

Tommy


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 15, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> I made a hundred bucks the first time and got two corn-hunting,gun-hunting in a bow only county folks   caught...Called again while hunting in Dekalb,he ,ES,didn't get them that time but caught 4 later on the same property
> 
> All this mind your own business crap, is a cop-out..If you're scared say scared,if you don't care say you don't care......
> 
> ...



Mathewsman,

I like you and enjoy your post, but I have to disagree.

I'm not going to call and go and tell on somebody for slinging corn or any other minor game law infraction even if
 it's going to cause a problem for me or not.  

If it's not bothering my hunting or putting me at risk of getting a ticket, I could care less.  

If it's going to cause a problem, I'd to as LT stated.  Go talk to the guy face to face.  That's not being scared in my book.  Probably get it worked out better than the law coming in there and fining the pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie out of people, then it's time to start worrying about those guy's vandalizing your camp, your stands, or slinging corn on your property and turning around and calling the man on you.  

I'd rather handle it myself straight up man to man in their face.  I believe I'd gain a little more respect that way.

Nothing of this nature even compares to somebody getting robbed at gunpoint or any other violent crime involving other people

When human live's are on the line you can bet that I'm calling the law and going to try to do my best to step in all at the same time irregardless of posted signs!!!

Sorry to disagree w/ya, and nice turkeys in your avatar by the way.

Tommy


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 15, 2006)

*I understand,here's the situation*



			
				Thomas Lackey said:
			
		

> Mathewsman,
> 
> I like you and enjoy your post, but I have to disagree.
> 
> ...



I had permission in Fulton to hunt some bow only property.....Others had permission too,a couple of other dedicated bowhunters.I had hunted it a few years before the others,and suddenly the deer were as skittish as if on a WMA.I wasn't seeing deer where I always had and was scouting for a new stand spot.I was near a creek bottom,and jumped a flock of doves,a flock,like a covey of quail!!I looked where they were and there was cracked corn strewn all over the ground/ I looked around and there was a climber on a tree 65-70 yds away,too far for bowhunting.There was also a wooden ladderstand about 10'high on a hardwood ridge near the interstate,looked like a prime rifle spot,the stand was only 10"wide it didn't look like you could stand on it to shoot a bow,also,I'd never seen anyone bowhunt with no cover that close to the ground...

It was an accident looking for a place to happen,no orange required,camoed hunters in low light conditions on land with limited access,everyione not knowing the others.Add to all that me,familiar with the land,going in with no light in the morning to avoid spooking deer....

After alerting the officer,he caught the two in there hunting.Both;without permission,over bait,both with firearms in an archery only portion of Fulton,and one over limit(3 bucks in one season and still hunting)... 

I didn't do it for the money,and wasn't aware of it at the time.It was too much to overlook........

I just feel looking the other way is like condoning it


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 15, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> I just feel looking the other way is like condoning it.


That's because it is.


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 15, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> which book is that...."go dog go" by dr. zuess.



thats a good one, I laughed, but not half as hard as the warden when he saw you payed the $375 dollar fine for something you supposedley didnt do, oh well, guess Ill finish my Green eggs and Ham, it cost me $4.25


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 15, 2006)

I will still do it.  Can't judge the masses for the action of one


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 15, 2006)

Gaswamp said:
			
		

> I've tried calling the tips line a few times  before.  I have also had phone conversations with local DNR officers.  Finally, I have met with local DNR officers face to face.  I have come to the conclusion that it was a big Waste of time.  So just call me an apathetic, mind your own business hunter these days.


So you will NEVER call enforcement on a poacher?


----------



## diehardawg (Jun 16, 2006)

Without a doubt. If it was something that I didn't feel that I could handle man to man. I would call in a heartbeat.


----------



## orion1mdl (Jun 16, 2006)

Thomas Lackey said:
			
		

> I'd rather handle it myself straight up man to man in their face.  I believe I'd gain a little more respect that way.
> 
> Tommy



Wow! You're looking to gain respect from this dude?


----------



## Bruz (Jun 16, 2006)

Yep....My 7 year old taught me how to Tattle with the best of them. Folks who break game laws intentionally are robbing the rest of us whether they admit it or not.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 16, 2006)

orion1mdl said:
			
		

> Wow! You're looking to gain respect from this dude?



Yes, in a way I am.

I don't agree with this activity of baiting and breaking laws, but if I've got a chance to speak to the guy, I'm doing that before I go and call a game warden.

Maybe the individual won't see me in his eye's as a tattle tale ********, have a little respect for my position and quit his minor law breaking completely, or just take it away far enough where it won't effect my hunting.

Just because a guy is slinging some corn doesn't put him in the class of murderer!!

JMO on the issue and how I would handle it.  Go call the law if ya'll want to, I'm not judging you. 

I'm done with this, not getting drawn back into the Woody's saga of arguing over corn again.

Tommy


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 16, 2006)

> YES. In a heartbeat.



What .243 said


----------



## PWalls (Jun 17, 2006)

I hate to do it, but I am going to inact a double standard. If it is an acquantiance or friend of mine, then I owe it to them to talk to them first before I call the DNR. I liken it to the same thing as church discipline. You try and do it man to man first, then a couple of guys go with you, after that you get DNR involved. By the time you involve DNR, the guy deserves it. As for a complete stranger, I am still divided on that one. Most of me leans towards calling DNR straight up. Would probably be based on the affect his poaching has on me. If I think pretty bad, then call DNR. If milder, then try a face to face first.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 17, 2006)

I have in the past and turned out to be a headache, not so much them doing their job and catching some night hunters but they pounded our lease for months messing up hunts and such....it was harder to get them out there than it was to get them to leave 

It would take a serious violation (risk of life and limb or theft) for me to call again, something as minor as baiting I wouldn't waste the time or energy...sure I seen my share of violations and alot of them were handled by the club, not every thing needs for the man to be involved with, we can police ourselves to some degree...


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 17, 2006)

*????*

I usually try to look for the good that comes out of situations, in this one it's hard to find.?? Would I call TIPS for a simular situation especially after this incident, NO. I would handle it on my own with the neighbor. This is looking in hind sight of Randy's experience with the ranger.


----------



## Harvester (Jun 18, 2006)

I havent called the TIPs line but have used the DNR area office # and was returned a call almost immediately from the "deer police" in the area.  We met that day, paperwork was exchanged and a phone call later in the week for "walking directions".  Wasnt long befor he said "call ya back, gotta go".  After he called back there hasnt been a problem since.  

I wont hesitate to call again.  Thanks DNR

Every situation is different and depending on whats happening will determine my route


----------



## 270win (Jun 18, 2006)

Nope, not anymore....


----------



## COYOTE X (Jun 19, 2006)

270 Win. I Hope You Would Never Let Any One Mans Opinion (not Bashing Randy) Of A Situation Change You Thought Process Of A "right Is Right, Wrong Is Wrong" Way Of Life. Imo, You Still Need To Hear (at Least) Two Sides Of An Incident To Form An Educated Opinion Of What Occured. (my 2 Cents) Coyote X


----------



## 270win (Jun 19, 2006)

Coyote X
I appreciate what you're saying here.  My response was more based on a somewhat similar experience my business partner had with a DNR ranger in the past.  (It wasn't posted here for obvious reasons and he was found innocent) That incident made me skeptical about the TIPS process.  Randy's experience doesn't help that feeling.  I guess I'm just saying that I'd rather not deal with them at all.  Randy may or may not give up hunting.  I'm not ready to give up hunting to help the DNR.  
You're right.  Right is right and wrong is wrong..

When a person (the ranger in this case) bites the hand that feeds them there are consequences...    My lack of confidence in them is a part of those consequences.  I don't mean to or plan to undermine them, I'm just not planning to contact them....


----------



## COYOTE X (Jun 19, 2006)

I Am Clear. I Hate That Your Partner Had A Bad Experience As Well. Coyote X


----------



## 270win (Jun 19, 2006)

CoyoteX
Me too...  

good thread....


----------

